# Where Did the Money to Rebuild Iraq Go?



## Blake Bowden (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow...







Source: Special Inspector General for Iraq Reconstruction


----------



## JTM (Aug 3, 2010)

pacman ate it?


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 4, 2010)

JTM said:


> pacman ate it?


 
To ACORN?


----------



## JTM (Aug 5, 2010)

it didn't go to acorn, it was the previous administration's practice of allowing anyone with an idea for building something in iraq to walk up and get money for it that caused this.  that was LOGCAP 1-2.  We're in LOGCAP 4(?) rules now, and it doesn't work like that anymore.  

what's surprising is that we're complaining about 9 billion lost dollars.  this is a trillion dollar war.  that's 0.9% of the money in iraq was lost.  there is no mention of the 990 other billion dollars that have been spent, or even the loss of life.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 5, 2010)

yea everything in Bushes fault...


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 5, 2010)

Wingnut said:


> yea everything in Bushes fault...


 
Who's more at fault? Obama or Bush?


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 6, 2010)

For the war or wasting of the most money?  War Id say bad intelligence or even Sadam.  If you want to break it down exact finger pointing the congress that approved it.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 7, 2010)

Wingnut said:


> For the war or wasting of the most money?  War Id say bad intelligence or even Sadam.  If you want to break it down exact finger pointing the congress that approved it.


 
IMO Bush dragged us into Iraq and it's costing us billions. That being said, it pales to what Obama has done to our economy. I voted for Bush twice and Obama the last go around. In 2012 I'll ask myself "Are you better off than you were four years ago"....


----------



## JTM (Aug 8, 2010)

vote for more change in 2012.  

they are both the same.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 9, 2010)

vote for an 'originalist' and keep the Constitution intact.  I always have to ask when people want change "What exactly is it you want to change and why?"  sometimes the cure is worse than the problem.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 9, 2010)

Wingnut said:


> vote for an 'originalist' and keep the Constitution intact.  I always have to ask when people want change "What exactly is it you want to change and why?"  sometimes the cure is worse than the problem.


 
Indeed.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Aug 9, 2010)

Wingnut said:


> vote for an 'originalist' and keep the Constitution intact. I always have to ask when people want change "What exactly is it you want to change and why?" sometimes the cure is worse than the problem.



Or what's the old saying, "Better the devil you know then the one you don't."


----------

